# Bayshore Ambulance (Foster City, CA)



## CodeBru1984 (May 5, 2013)

I've used the search function but haven't been able to find much information on Bayshore Ambulance located in Foster City, CA. Can anyone tell me what it is like working there. I have been contacted for an interview and their website only tells me so much. 

Thanks everyone!

-Bruce


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (May 6, 2013)

I used to work for them back in the day. They do IFT's and CCT in San Mateo county, Santa Clara county and SF. They are owned by the twins (who you will probably meet in your interview). They seem nice, but if you get on their bad side (which I did), you will be canned before you can say Baywatch (which is what they call their dispatch). They also do alot of dialysis calls and pretty much the same stuff that all BLS companies do. A good place to learn and start in EMS, but not a career. Good luck, and hope I didnt scare you away


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 6, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> I used to work for them back in the day. They do IFT's and CCT in San Mateo county, Santa Clara county and SF. They are owned by the twins (who you will probably meet in your interview). They seem nice, but if you get on their bad side (which I did), you will be canned before you can say Baywatch (which is what they call their dispatch). They also do alot of dialysis calls and pretty much the same stuff that all BLS companies do. A good place to learn and start in EMS, but not a career. Good luck, and hope I didnt scare you away



Thanks for the heads up. You didn't scare me away at all. I'm looking for a smaller company where I can hone my EMT skills before moving onto Paramedoc training.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (May 6, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. You didn't scare me away at all. In looking for a smaller company where I can hone my EMT skills before moving onto Paramedoc training.



To be honest with you, you're not really gonna be in a position at bayshore to hone your EMT or BLS skills, like bagging a patient or doing something like placing OPA's or NPA's. But you will do a TON of patient assessments, and get to see people who are in the midst of certain pathologies and also have a chance to see what kind of home meds these people are taking. Use that time and opportunity to learn. For example, I see this patient has a hx of MI, chf, hypertension and they take aspirin, lasix, metoprolol, hctz, and nitro. Look at these and try to identify each med and why each would be taken. It will help you later in medic school. And get your patient assessment skills down. Take lung sounds on everybody. Even if they are totally fine. My EMT teacher said something at the beginning of our class. She said "if you don't know what's normal, then you won't be able to tell when something is wrong".


----------



## chaz90 (May 6, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> Take lung sounds on everybody. Even if they are totally fine. My EMT teacher said something at the beginning of our class. She said "if you don't know what's normal, then you won't be able to tell when something is wrong".



Yes to this, and also heart tones. You don't even have to know a lot auscultate S1 and S2 and start figuring out what is normal. I still listen to heart tones and lung sounds on almost every patient.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## emtbls (May 17, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone, I greatly appreciate it!



Hey Bruce, 

 How did your application with bayshore go? I interviewed with them on Wednesday.

Tom


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 17, 2013)

EMTom said:


> Hey Bruce,
> 
> How did your application with bayshore go? I interviewed with them on Wednesday.
> 
> Tom



I interviewed with them yesterday. They said I'd find out within a few days time if I am offered the position. They seemed like a bunch of nice guys.


----------



## RedAirplane (Dec 7, 2015)

I realize this is an old thread, but I had a question about this company. I know they do IFT/CCT and AMR is the 911 contract provider. However, this video makes it look like Bayshore is a 911 provider.






Do they often get pulled into 911? Is this just a marketing thing? Did they previously have a different role?


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 8, 2015)

RedAirplane said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but I had a question about this company. I know they do IFT/CCT and AMR is the 911 contract provider. However, this video makes it look like Bayshore is a 911 provider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've known about Bayshore since early 1998, though I must say that I've never been employed there. They're currently listed as a "non-emergency" provider for San Mateo County. For many, many years they were BLS/CCT. Now it appears that they're hiring Paramedics to work in the City/County of San Francisco. Note that they're NOT saying San Mateo County. They're probably still not ALS licensed for San Mateo. Just looking on their website, they're not advertising ALS services.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 8, 2015)

Marketing gimmick.


----------

